# new entries



## OR.O (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm gonna show you my new slipper orchids, which are with me from three months about, now I'm just waiting for them start to grow after repotting

Paphiopedilum Rothschildianum Z7174 Red Rider x Buff and Paphiopedilum David Ott













Paphiopedilum Sanderianum at about 100 years BS 









and the last but not the least Phragmipedium Kovachii









unfortunately the David Ott leaves are damaged during the shipping


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 22, 2016)

Best of luck growing.
Where did you get these from, specifically the kovachii?


----------



## troy (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice acquistions, your david ott doesn't look too far from blooming


----------



## Silvan (Mar 23, 2016)

Good luck!
That roths is huuuge!! Looking at mine, it'll probably take as much time as your sanderianum to be blooming size. :rollhappy:


----------



## Justin (Mar 23, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## OR.O (Mar 23, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did you get these from, specifically the kovachii?



it is from popow in germany 




troy said:


> Nice acquistions, your david ott doesn't look too far from blooming



I hope to see a bud! does anyone know if the David Ott has a specific period for flowering ?



Silvan said:


> Good luck!
> That roths is huuuge!! Looking at mine, it'll probably take as much time as your sanderianum to be blooming size. :rollhappy:



oh yeah  the Roth is about 110 cm (3,6') leaf span


----------



## OR.O (Mar 23, 2016)

Justin said:


> Awesome!



thank you Justin! 
do you remember when I was looking for pics of old roths? you sent me some pics of roth ''rex'' and I was just looking for the ascendant of this one


----------



## Wendy (Mar 23, 2016)

Gorgeous plants! I'm envious!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## troy (Mar 23, 2016)

I think david otts blooming time is now, springtime in the northern hemisphere, mine is swelling, although it may not bloom, time will tell


----------



## blondie (Mar 27, 2016)

Amazing planrs you got there hope full bloom for you soon.


----------

